

Bug Labs Founder and CEO Peter Semmelhack on Bottoms-Up Innovation - joubert
http://www.clickable.com/blogs/clickableblog/archive/2009/12/06/bug-labs-founder-and-ceo-peter-semmelhack-on-bottoms-up-innovatin-video.aspx

======
michael_dorfman
Sorry, but calling it "Bottoms-Up" innovation made me think that there was
drinking involved.

I think the term he is looking for is "bottom-up".

